# I Never Realized . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . . How thin Malio was when we adopted him.  

I was looking through some photos & ran across his 'adoption photo' taken a few days before we adopted him. 

I wanted to share these photos because I think this is a classic example of how important it is to rescued any pigeon that clearly shouldn't be roaming the streets, even though they appear to be healthy & having a good time. They really don't know the ways of the wild. 

Malio is the second White Old Dutch Capuchine I have adopted. Both were found wandering the streets, for whatever reason. 

He certainly is a pudgy pij now. His diet & surroundings seem to agree with him.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a difference some love and care can make huh??? Beautiful bird...............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one great visual of BEFORE and AFTER.

Quite a testimony to what good supportive care, love, and a happy healthy environment can do.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a difference! He also looks so much more relaxed and confident now.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, what a difference! It sure is easy to see that Malio is living the good life now! He's a very beautiful bird.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

He's definitely living the good life with the others.  

The 'finders' credit goes to *fp* for posting the website where his 'adoption picture' was posted.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love his little "pot" belly. What a difference love and good care makes.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He sure has become a most handsome bird! 

Sometimes, it's VERY hard to tell Malio apart from Mikko! The eyes are the main difference - which is fine WHEN I remember whose eyes are which! ROFL *sigh" yeah, yeah, so I have "memory" problems...as long as I remember my own name!    

BTW, Cindy, I read that Malia is also Hawaiian for "Mary." Would Malio be "Mario?" Just teasing


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Malio is such a handsome fellow and he certainly radiates happiness in his 'after' picture, Cindy. You've done an awesome job fluffing him up all around, and I must say, he's done an awesome job as well gobbling up the seeds  

fp


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

*A little offtopic*

How much would an average Whit Old Dutch Capuchine cost? They SEEM to be pretty expensive, look like a rare breed.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

High.flyer said:


> How much would an average Whit Old Dutch Capuchine cost? They SEEM to be pretty expensive, look like a rare breed.


Not really sure, I think I've seen them advertised for sale at New England Pigeon Supply but don't remember what they were asking for there. Cindy's adoption was truly a fluke as when I just checked the adoption page, it hasn't changed since I first posted the link:

http://smallbirdrescue.org/index.html

I think they had September up then, but at least only that month added since. 

So lucky for Malio and Cindy, I think it really helps them to feel at home when there are other pigeons as well, but the whole surroundings and view for him must be like finding Pigeon Nirvana.

Here's a link to Stromberg's chickens:

http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.htm

Don't know anything about this site, but there are some very pretty pigeons there.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That bird you have is so elegant looking - so white. They always seem to have a regal quality about them. Very beautiful. It looks like it has a happy home.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Malio is such a handsome fellow and he certainly radiates happiness in his 'after' picture, Cindy. You've done an awesome job fluffing him up all around, and I must say, *he's done an awesome job as well gobbling up the seeds*
> 
> fp


Hi fp,
He's still able to fly across the aviary with ease, so hopefully he isn't getting too chubby.  


*"How much would an average Whit Old Dutch Capuchine cost? They SEEM to be pretty expensive, look like a rare breed."*
I have no idea how much a White Capuchine would cost High.Flyer. Ours of course are priceless.  

I don't think they're that rare. White ones might not be as plentiful or popular as the 'colorful' ones. 

Cindy


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> Not really sure, I think I've seen them advertised for sale at New England Pigeon Supply but don't remember what they were asking for there. Cindy's adoption was truly a fluke as when I just checked the adoption page, it hasn't changed since I first posted the link:
> 
> http://smallbirdrescue.org/index.html
> 
> ...


Stromberg's chicken's Capuchines weren't completely white. Anyway I'm not a fan of getting pigeons through the mail. Thanks though. 90.00 a pair.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

High.flyer said:


> Stromberg's chicken's Capuchines weren't completely white. Anyway I'm not a fan of getting pigeons through the mail. Thanks though. 90.00 a pair.


I've received rescues that way, and adopted out as well through the mail. I'd say Victor must just about love the USPS.

Hmmm, quite a range there folks, from $90 to Priceless. 

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Mikko & Malio*

Here is a picture of both of them together. Mikko is in the foreground.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are stunning birds, do you think they are aware of their striking similarity in appearance and are they pretty good buds?

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Malio looks great and sure has improved since you got him. Good care, a loving home with all the right things will do that


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> They are stunning birds, do you think they are aware of their striking similarity in appearance and *are they pretty good buds*?
> 
> fp


I often wonder if they realize they look alike. I really wonder what they thought when they were both looking in the mirror. 

Yeah, I would say they're buds as long as Malio remembers who's boss.  

They were having a little discussion one day while I was cleaning the aviary & as luck would have it, I had my camera close at hand. Mikko is doing the talking (with his wings) & Malio is doing the listening.  

They act up, in a fun way, during the day, but when night comes & I make my last rounds they are *always* sleeping next to each other.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Another great picture, Cindy! Looks like Mikko is doing more than talking! Looks like he's getting ready to Wing-Fu Malio!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, You can get THE BEST shots. The last one is priceless. They are so very beautiful.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Another great picture, Cindy! *Looks like Mikko is doing more than talking!* Looks like he's getting ready to Wing-Fu Malio!


Yeah, I think Malio ruffled one too many of Mikko's feathers.  
But as you know these little squabbles don't last long.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, *You can get THE BEST shots.* The last one is priceless. They are so very beautiful.


Thanks Maggie.
I guess it's just practice. I had never counted the photos I have taken, so decided to do so.
I have 329, which includes the Aviary, Mikko & Pij'ette, Pij & Rae Charles, Frank & Jesse & the Backyard Buddies files. I didn't even get to the rescued pigeon & dove or cat files.  
Somewhere, I do have a couple files which has actual 'human' pictures.  

I'm wondering, is this an addiction or hobby.   

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Thanks Maggie.
> I guess it's just practice. I had never counted the photos I have taken, so decided to do so.
> I have 329, which includes the Aviary, Mikko & Pij'ette, Pij & Rae Charles, Frank & Jesse & the Backyard Buddies files. I didn't even get to the rescued pigeon & dove or cat files.
> Somewhere, I do have a couple files which has actual 'human' pictures.
> ...


Good question...how about both! Addiction leads to hobby or is it the other way around??? ROFL 

Either way, WE benefit from whatever you wish to call your photography!! 

You're on a roll (old fashioned camera pun!)...don't stop now...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Definitely 'on a roll' Cindy, so no questions will probably be asked here as to whether 'habit' or hobby  . I'm still hoping you'll get a bee in your bonnet to do a pigeon calendar for 2007, there was one on the stands a couple of years ago, but the pictures were no where near as good as yours.  

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

such lovely birds to look at, quite pleasing to the eye.  

...and not a bad view they have outside, either! 


Excellent picture of their "squabble" too!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think, for me, it is an addiction. I often look at the pictures we've taken over the years and remember all the sweet babies that have passed through. We take so few pictures of ourselves - it is always the pigeons.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It looks like they are doing ballroom dancing. Very stiking picture .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> It looks like they are doing ballroom dancing. Very stiking picture .


Mmmm, good comment, Victor! DOES kinda look like dancing but Mikko would NEVER be the first to ask Malio, who is the wrong sex anyway...at least for Mikko! ROFL   

Maybe Jerseygeorge's Fuz and Baby could dance???


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"Shall we dance Papa?"*



Victor said:


> It looks like they are doing ballroom dancing. Very stiking picture .


Here's the *real* ballroom dancer in the Mikko family Victor.  

This is Sam looking towards her dad, Mikko, with Mom, Pij'ette, checking things out from her nest. Of course we have Malio following close behind Sam. Small dance floor.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT picture is just hysterical, Cindy! 

WHAT A COMEBACK PIC and COMMENTS!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cindy, You do have some class acts there.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Definitely 'on a roll' Cindy, so no questions will probably be asked here as to whether 'habit' or hobby  .
> 
> *I'm still hoping you'll get a bee in your bonnet to do a pigeon calendar for 2007*, there was one on the stands a couple of years ago, but the pictures were no where near as good as yours.
> 
> fp


I've never attempted to put a calendar together. 
My son was looking for one to get me a year or so ago but they were no where to be found.  
Guess we *should* get some in circulation, or at least try.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> Cindy, You do have some class acts there.


It's nearly 'never ending' around here Victor.  
They do settle down in the afternoon for a nap. I'm sure they're probably thinking of what they're going to get into when nap time is over.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> It's nearly 'never ending' around here Victor.
> They do settle down in the afternoon for a nap. *I'm sure they're probably thinking of what they're going to get into when nap time is over*.
> 
> Cindy


I can attest to that! LOL AND, not only after, but BEFORE too! Nap time is just time to re-charge, re-think, re-group! A circus indeed!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I can attest to that! LOL AND, not only after, but BEFORE too! *Nap time is just time to re-charge, re-think, re-group!*
> A circus indeed!


You definitely have them pegged Shi.  
Early this moring, *even before* breakfast, I looked out & Malio was nipping at Pij'ette's tail as she was trying to get settled in her nest. Problem was, Mikko hadn't gotten out of the nest quite yet so her tail was hanging over the edge. I guess that justifies Malio nipping at it.   

They all love to congregate in that one corner of the aviary.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> You definitely have them pegged Shi.
> Early this moring, *even before* breakfast, I looked out & Malio was nipping at Pij'ette's tail as she was trying to get settled in her nest. Problem was, Mikko hadn't gotten out of the nest quite yet so her tail was hanging over the edge. I guess that justifies Malio nipping at it.
> 
> *They all love to congregate in that one corner of the aviary*.
> ...


ROFL! I bet Rae Charles REALLY gets an EARful since she is blind and her home is nearby underneath!


----------

